

Portland Seed Fund graduates new class of 9 startups - dreeves
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2012/06/07/prweb9583590.DTL

======
dy
Beeminder is an awesome service, definitely made by hackers (both code- and
life-) for hackers. I know the founding team well and for every productivity
frontier you think you've personally encountered, they've already discovered a
mindhack AND tracking system to help you reach the next level.

~~~
steve918
Just signed up for this today will see how it goes.

------
dreeves
Another article about this from GeekWire:
[http://www.geekwire.com/2012/meet-9-startups-graduating-
toda...](http://www.geekwire.com/2012/meet-9-startups-graduating-today-
portland-seed-fund/)

@dy: wow, thanks so much for the kind words!

------
malachismith
Portland is blowing up!

~~~
dreeves
The dream is aliiive! Wait, maybe this is the antithesis of the "dream of the
90s" [in case anyone hasn't seen it:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVmq9dq6Nsg>].

But yes, the Portland tech scene is amazing!

------
cpeterso
As a "Kickstarter for concerts", the name _ShowKicker_ is uncomfortably close
to _Kickstarter_.

